# USCA new dog aggression policy



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

http://www.germanshepherddog.com/policy_dogaggression.htm

USA POLICY ON DOG AGGRESSION TO DOGS AND/OR PEOPLE
Posted December 23, 2008
Effective Date: January 1, 2009
After incidents of dog aggression in a couple of trials this spring (2008), the USA Judges Committee was tasked with presenting a policy that USA will follow to address any further situations that arise. Aggression would be defined as a dog that bites a person or a dog that initiates aggression toward another dog. We also made sure that the USA attorney looked at this policy before disseminating it for general viewing. 

The following will be the official USA policy for dog aggression toward dogs and/or people:

1st Offense
Immediate dismissal from the trial with all scores and ratings deleted and the following notation made in the scorebook: Dismissed/aggression to dog and/or person. 
USA, USA judges, and all USA regional directors shall be informed of the incident. 
No later than one day following the event, the presiding judge at the event shall file a detailed report with the USA Director of Judges describing the incident and actions taken. This report shall then be distributed to all USA judges. 
2nd Offense
Immediate dismissal from the trial with all scores and ratings deleted and the following notation made in the scorebook: Dismissed/aggression to dog and/or person. 
Suspension of the dog from all USA-sanctioned events and/or activities for one year. 
Suspension of the handler from all USA-sanctioned events and/or activities for six months. 
Surrender of the USA scorebook for the dog to USA for the duration of the suspension. 
USA, USA judges, and all USA regional directors shall be informed of the incident. 
No later than one day following the event, the presiding judge at the event shall file a detailed report with the USA Director of Judges describing the incident and actions taken. This report shall then be distributed to all USA judges. 
3rd Offense
Banishment of the dog from all USA-sanctioned events and/or activities for life. 
Suspension of the handler from all USA-sanctioned events and/or activities for one year. 
Destruction of the USA scorebook for the dog. 
USA, USA judges, and all USA regional directors shall be informed of the incident. 
No later than one day following the event, the presiding judge at the event shall file a detailed report with the USA Director of Judges describing the incident and actions taken. This report shall then be distributed to all USA judges. 
The information shall be published in the USA magazine. 


The officiating judge at an event where an incident occurs is the sole arbiter of any and all decisions made concerning faulty temperament and actions that dictate any of the policy described above.

We currently follow the procedure described in the first offense; however, we felt it best to be proactive and be prepared in case there is a recurring incident with any specific dog. This policy will go into effect January 1, 2009.

Mark F. Przybylski,
USA Director of Judges


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

From what I have seen in the last few years USCA needs a policy on handlers/spectators acting like A-holes more than they needed an aggressive dog policy.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I think it's a good idea to have this spelled out. Then there is no question what the consequences are for having a dog that attacks either a person or another dog at an event. I hear to many stories about this happening, and sometimes the punishment dished out is fairly severe, and other times nothing is done at all. This will at least make it consistent.


----------



## Chris Keister (Jun 28, 2008)

"_bites a person or a dog that initiates aggression toward another dog"_

Two different things. Dog bites person is the handlers fault, so I can see dismiss/diciplinary action for this. 

Initiates aggression toward another dog is stupid. Of course dog aggression can be controlled by training and handler awareness, but come on. You have two good strong dominant dogs standing next to each other on a podium and one growls at the other? 

What would happen if I had my dog in a sit and some dummy let their dog walk up on mine? What if the other dog was eye-f!*cking my dog, but my dog "initiates aggression" first? 

Not a good application of a rule.


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Chris Keister said:


> "_bites a person or a dog that initiates aggression toward another dog"_
> 
> Two different things. Dog bites person is the handlers fault, so I can see dismiss/diciplinary action for this.
> 
> ...


And we have a winner folks! Completely agree. =D>


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Chris Keister said:


> "_bites a person or a dog that initiates aggression toward another dog"_


I actually interpreted this differently, so it sounds like they may need to clarify their meaning a little. I read this to mean if two dogs got into a fight, it would be the aggressor that was subject to punishment. If they actually mean what you interpreted, just growling at each other, I agree it's not a good rule. 

But I still like that they are spelling out what they plan to do about incidents at trials, now hopefully the rules will be applied consistently.


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

James Downey said:


> From what I have seen in the last few years USCA needs a policy on handlers/spectators acting like A-holes more than they needed an aggressive dog policy.


 
Haha, when I first read this, I thought "Amen!" Then I saw who it was from...no wonder, he's from my area...sad to say.

Laura


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

Chris Keister said:


> "_bites a person or a dog that initiates aggression toward another dog"_
> 
> Two different things. Dog bites person is the handlers fault, so I can see dismiss/diciplinary action for this.
> 
> Initiates aggression toward another dog is stupid. Of course dog aggression can be controlled by training and handler awareness, but come on. You have two good strong dominant dogs standing next to each other on a podium and one growls at the other?


 
agreed. it seems the dog fancy, no matter the venue, gets more and more sissified all the time. at what point did it become a catastrophe if two dogs get into it? we're supposed to be dealing with real animals here, not stuffed ones. real animals do not just sit around and quietly look pretty until you turn them "on" at the touch of a button, at which point they perform a job, (from the conformation ring to the SCHH field to the herding grounds) and then turn "off" again - especially when you're selecting for harder, stronger minded, more dominant animals like in the working venues.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

<o:smarttagtype namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-com<img src=" http:="" www.workingdogforum.com="" vbulletin="" images="" smilies="" icon_eek.gif="" border="0" alt="" title="Surprised" smilieid="2" class="inlineimg"></o:smarttagtype><o:smarttagtype namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-com<img src=" http:="" www.workingdogforum.com="" vbulletin="" images="" smilies="" icon_eek.gif="" border="0" alt="" title="Surprised" smilieid="2" class="inlineimg"></o:smarttagtype><o:smarttagtype namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-com<img src=" http:="" www.workingdogforum.com="" vbulletin="" images="" smilies="" icon_eek.gif="" border="0" alt="" title="Surprised" smilieid="2" class="inlineimg"></o:smarttagtype><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if !mso]><object classid="clsid:38481807-CA0E-42D2-BF39-B33AF135CC4D" id=ieooui></object> <style> st1\:*{behavior:url(#ieooui) } </style> <![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0in; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman";} </style> <![endif]--> I agree with Kadi it is made black and white. Many incidents have occurred over the years and some people just got a slap in the hand some where almost crucified. Until the trial is over and you have your score book you have to obey the rules, basically you can not relax for a second. From my interpretation the trial judge has the final say to report the incident or not. Will be interesting to see how many times it will be enforced and the various situation that shall arise. 
<o></o>
If you really think about it how many times do dogs in Schutzhund really come in close proximity to each other? Checking into the judge for the OB in Sch1-3, IPO 1-3, BH, AD(how many times I have seen dogs acted the fool I lost count), During the OB routine one dog on a down and one in the field performing the routine (if your dog breaks the long down or goes attack the dog on the long down you have no business out their <st1:stockticker>IMO</st1:stockticker>…the Critique after the OB routines ( you are standing their for five minutes with your dog on leash, you can’t keep them under control for 5 mins) , traffic portion of the BH (BH will not be very interesting to watch) and the podium in some of the bigger events (seen my friends dog get stupid on the podium at a big event and honestly believe this incident is one of many that led to this rule). 
<o></o>
The tracking portion their really should only be the dog tracking and the next dog on deck, same goes for the protection phase.<o></o>

Be interesting as the rule applied to all <st1:country-region><st1>USA</st1> </st1:country-region> sanction events, so Confirmation shows the rules apply as well. All those dogs in the ring in close proximity…
<o></o>
What has been a pet peeve of mine over the years at Sch trials are people not showing the courtesy to those that are trialing and not leave their dogs at home. This is similar to what Chris K stated. Seen many people getting their dogs ready for their OB or Protection routine, when a spectator not paying attention have had their dogs get away from them and attacking or distracting the competitor dog right before they are to go onto the field. I wonder how many times an incident like this will happen and the out come of the new rule in place. Many times the competitors have not entered the field and their routine has yet to begin and the judge is not in view. This is a gray area <st1:stockticker>IMO</st1:stockticker>.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> Haha, when I first read this, I thought "Amen!" Then I saw who it was from...no wonder, he's from my area...sad to say.
> 
> Laura


 
Hey Laura,

How you doing? Sorry to say, I have moved to MI. And I think you'll be happy to know most of the stuff I have witnessed is while traveling outside the SoCal area. I hope all is well!


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

"Seen many people getting their dogs ready for their OB or Protection routine, when a spectator not paying attention have had their dogs get away from them and attacking or distracting the competitor dog right before they are to go onto the field. "


WHAT???...........round here they tend to keep dogs up unless its an official "break"..........then socialize away..........think I just may have to kick someones ass lol.
t


----------

